# Avon HQ - Northampton - June 2012



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

“Avon Calling!”

So Avon’s HQ is in Northampton, it has a vibrant modern office with around 1,000 employees. However they no longer use their outdated factory / warehouse which is attached. 

So Priority 7 and myself decided to go for a look. Did we go in the middle of the night? Or a Sunday? No. We went at lunchtime on a sunny weekday, just as most of the workers were having lunch / cigarettes outside. “S’cuse us!” we said walking through a group of employees, who seemed oblivious to us dressed head to toe in black / camo carrying several bags of photographic gear. 

In we go. 






We knew we were spotted, we’d even interacted with some of the staff smoking outside. We just had to keep up the act and walk around like we owned the place. 






This was brazen. The warehouses had been hit hard by metal thieves, we followed traces of wire clippings to find access points. 






Hearing noises and voices constantly while we were inside put us on edge throughout. 






One thing I can’t convey with these photos is the overwhelming smell of make up! The pleasant perfumed powdery smell of eyeshadow filled the warehouses! 






P7:





Cor! Nice Rack! 





For storing oversized yellow scrabble letters:





Offices:





Weird place for a portakabin:










Opening plaque:









Cheers for looking:


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow you actually got some good shots of a kackered and stripped site bud nice job


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

Full on blatent explore... i like your style fellas........... 

Good report, great pictures.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 28, 2012)

Cracking stuff! I still can't get over the fact that the plaque is still there! 

Cheers for posting


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 28, 2012)

This could have been the 1st scratch 'n' sniff report.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> This could have been the 1st scratch 'n' sniff report.



DP disabled that feature in case PaulPowers posted his draining reports in it...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 28, 2012)

When you arrived on site did you knock on seccas door and shout, "Ding dong, Avon calling"?

Ooops... I forgot... you're way too young to remember the adverts!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well here are the images I have that were "worth" posting as to be fair it is obvious you want soft demo done on a place in a hurry call in Polish Pikies I don't think there were any ferous parts left 




































Good day out with Mr UrbanX too....


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thought putting mascara on was a silent process! great report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## MD (Jun 28, 2012)

good stuff dudes 
seems loads more has gone


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

MD said:


> good stuff dudes
> seems loads more has gone



Yep, cutting discs on the floor and some large sections of those huge racks dumped just outside access, it's getting done over. I hav no love or connection with this building, but hate to see it just getting stolen.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome photos UX and P7


----------



## SpaceCowboyOne (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics, love the humour too. Ear defenders for mascara - heard it all now...pardon the pun


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics! Love the reflection shots too


----------



## nelly (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice, although I can feel a certain element of "Turd polishing" well done guys!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol, posted it about a month after exploring it, kinda "yep, not much to report this week" I didn't stoop to do a separate report for the shed next door


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 21, 2012)

luv the shots! never seen a sign like that before "mascara area wear ear plugs".... gives you a fuzzy kinda belly laugh wen u blag it, moochin about on edge but u can't help smilling


----------



## magmo (Jul 22, 2012)

I worry a bit when you say it smelt of eye shadow... Thats not much of a chat up line. "Your eyeshadow smells lovely tonight..."


----------

